# Input Please



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Opinions please.
After several requests and working with people who make larger rectangular bars I am trying to come up with a quick and inexpensive dish. For time saving we need to be able to throw it (so it comes out round of course) and I want to know what everyone thinks about this model. It comes off the wheel round- I fold up the edges as in the one on the right and then when leather hard slice the edges with a banjo wire resulting in the one on the left. It will look much nicer glazed of course but wanted some input before making too many. We have people come in our booth at festivals and ask me what the round one is for. I thought this might be more obvious. Without any embellishment it can be very resonably priced.
So let me have it soapers! Thanks!
Lee

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I like it! Are the dimensions set at 2 1/2x4 or 3x4? And I honestly believe the natural color is AWESOME! Tammy


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I really like it, it looks good natural, but would be awesome glazed, too. Is there any way to add a couple of drain holes? You'd have to dump it out/ stale yucky water in there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

It's wonderful, let me know when you get some done.. I want a couple since I make the rectangle bars
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have one of her round ones, fits at the sink really well. And it, being on the sink doesn't get as much water...I never thought of drain holes--what an awesome idea. Tammy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well the drain hole idea negates collection of the water off the bar- this means soap **** on your counter or sink edge. But would be right in the shower area I guess. I will do some custom for you guys but not my normal thing. You can readily toss these in the dishwasher any time they get a buildup of soap. Thanks for the request Tammy- you were the one that tipped me over the edge into trying this- and no- i will have to make you a smaller one for your shower. These will end up holding the Vicki bar- 5 inches. Will post when some are glazed.
Thank you - any other custom size requests or other suggestions?
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Love it! My bars are 3.75 x 2.75 at their largest, do you think they'd look too small in these? I'm still wanting to order some shave mugs but I'll wait until you get some of these done now so I can order both.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Very Pretty. I like them a lot.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I like both  it will be nice to give a choice, these plain ones without the leaves and the round ones with the leaves. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Any idea what the cost would be in lots of 10? These are really nice! I don't find that GM soap produces a lot of guck unless I leave suds on the bar.

Tom


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I hadn't thought of using them at the sink! lol I was thinking shower. This would be very nice at a sink, especially if they hold a Vicki sized bar. I would want about 10-12 to start, test the waters so to speak, but not too many to give away as gifts to family if it doesn't fly.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

The round one is AWESOME. Even DH is impressed, YAY no more sink sludge!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I am making a batch of the rectangular ones today. I will post a photo of the finished item after glazing and then start taking orders. We have lots of traveling to do in Oct so it may be early Nov before there are many available. I do have a batch of the round ones bisqued and ready to glaze so I can take orders for those.
Thanks and feel free to request custom sizes-normally about one month to finished product. They will be retail priced at 12 so your price will be 8.50 each. Feel free to sell them for whatever you feel they will sell for in your situation. We have no hard rules on that unless you are at the same festival with us! 
Appreciate the feedback.
Lee


----------

